# Nearly Killed a Guy today



## BuzzGlo (21/5/15)

So this guy came over to show us the kirby, he was coughing allot that deep cough the one old time smokers have. So I mentioned I quit using e-cig, he was keen to try. Took 2 pulls and this guy was practically on the floor. 

Last time I offer someone a my vape.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (21/5/15)

No, you should warn them that it could make the cough the first time. They have to take it slow with small puffs at the beginning. He's got a fright now and prob will never take up vaping because of that...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (21/5/15)

13 watts and he didnt take heavy pulls I think he had an allergic reaction. This flavour does that to me a little.


----------



## Willyza (21/5/15)

No funny  but Whahahahaha just got this image in my mind 
ok will stop now


----------



## stevie g (21/5/15)

its funny. At a wedding last weekend a 74yr old granny gets brave enough to try my ecig and she wobbled caught balance coughing her lungs out.
equipment used in this comedy series was a billow @25w


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/5/15)

Thats one way to get rid of door to door salesman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/15)

Guys, when introducing someone to Vaping for the first time they should ALWAYS be told what to expect. Be understanding in situations like this, especially with smokers that have been guzzling down stinkies for any significant length of time. These people could be telling you how bad Vaping is but there're not, they're actually interested. Something like laughing at them when they cough for the first time will almost certainly embarrass them and put them off, then you'll have them going around telling everyone else how it made them cough and how kak Vaping is. Instead of potentially saving a life, you've just turned that person into one of "those" smokers.

Please guys, exercise a bit of compassion and understanding with first timers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (21/5/15)

carebear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dirge (21/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Guys, when introducing someone to Vaping for the first time they should ALWAYS be told what to expect. Be understanding in situations like this, especially with smokers that have been guzzling down stinkies for any significant length of time. These people could be telling you how bad Vaping is but there're not, they're actually interested. Something like laughing at them when they cough for the first time will almost certainly embarrass them and put them off, then you'll have them going around telling everyone else how it made them cough and how kak Vaping is. Instead of potentially saving a life, you've just turned that person into one of "those" smokers.
> 
> Please guys, exercise a bit of compassion and understanding with first timers.



Coughed my lungs out my first cigarette; all my mates had a big ol' laugh at my expense, smoked for 15years after that. 

On a lighter note, gave my boss my ST Mini to try today with a 0.5 coil, he coughed quite badly, went backed to him a bit later, closed off the airflow and reduced the power, and it went a lot better, he very much liked the taste of the joose. Hopefully he'll convert soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Guys, when introducing someone to Vaping for the first time they should ALWAYS be told what to expect. Be understanding in situations like this, especially with smokers that have been guzzling down stinkies for any significant length of time. These people could be telling you how bad Vaping is but there're not, they're actually interested. Something like laughing at them when they cough for the first time will almost certainly embarrass them and put them off, then you'll have them going around telling everyone else how it made them cough and how kak Vaping is. Instead of potentially saving a life, you've just turned that person into one of "those" smokers.
> 
> Please guys, exercise a bit of compassion and understanding with first timers.



Well said @BumbleBee 
I agree with you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

